# Sit ups- Spotter For The Express Test?



## Romulus (20 Jan 2007)

Sit ups have never been a problem for me. I usualy do them with a friend standing on my feet, or my feet tucked under the couch. I was just wondering if this is how they do it in the militiary(someone standing on your feet). thanks.


----------



## corypaven (20 Jan 2007)

Yes, most often some one is holding your feet, as seen on the Canadian forces website video on sit-ups.


----------



## SupersonicMax (20 Jan 2007)

There is someone holding your ankles (not sitting on your feet).  90 bend at the knee, someone holding your ankles.   Hands touching the ears at all time (hand NOT behind the head) and the elbow must touch the knee at every rep. The butt must stay on the ground (no butt jumping).

Max


----------



## Sig_Des (20 Jan 2007)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> There is someone holding your ankles (not sitting on your feet).  90 bend at the knee, someone holding your ankles.   Hands touching the ears at all time (hand NOT behind the head) and the elbow must touch the knee at every rep. The butt must stay on the ground (no butt jumping).
> 
> Max



Pretty much, but I can tell you that for the Express test (any that I've done) the PSP guy stands on your feet


----------



## SupersonicMax (20 Jan 2007)

I guess this depends where you are or who the PSP is...  When I was at RMC, our buddy couldn't sit on the ankles.  He had to have both feet on each side of my feet and holding my ankles down.  This was during the RMC PPT or the Express Test...

Max


----------



## Sig_Des (20 Jan 2007)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I guess this depends where you are or who the PSP is...



I'm pretty sure that's the crux of it. I have never seen anyone actually sit on someone's feet for an express test, but the one's I've had, one at Leitrim, and the other at the Louis St. Laurent Building in Ottawa, the PSP guys stood on my feet. The rest of it though, seems standard. hands side of the head, 90 degree bend at the knee, elbows must touch the knee


----------



## SupersonicMax (20 Jan 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> elbows must touch the knee



I think we should add that the elbows must touch the *knee cap* 

Max


----------



## Sig_Des (20 Jan 2007)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I think we should add that the elbows must touch the *knee cap*



Roger that, that's the part that the PSP rep will tap if you don't touch it.


----------



## ThatsLife (21 Jan 2007)

During your morning PT though, if you do sit-ups there will be no one holding your feet in place.

edit: my bad, I said push-ups instead of sit-ups. I'm running on no sleep, give me a break


----------



## Probert (8 May 2011)

I have searched for a while now and can't find an answer to this question so here it goes. When doing sit ups at BMQ for the express test ect.. are you given a spotter/bar to help keep your feet planted? I have watched the Basic Up series and from what I have seen it looks like they do but they only show very fast glimpse of people doing them. I ask this because while not having my feet planted its almost impossible for me to do any situps. I don't concider my self the most fit person but I think I'm in fairly good shape I'm 5' 8" 160lbs I can do 30 push ups no problem. I have been working on sit ups for about 3 months now and I still can't really do any with out a spotter. Thanks for any help in advance and sorry if the info is out there but I did look and couldn't find it.


----------



## MikeL (8 May 2011)

Everytime I did the Express test I always had someone pushing down on my foot to keep them on the ground.


----------



## ballz (8 May 2011)

The one time I didn't have somebody holding my feet down I had a bar thinger to put my toes under.


----------



## Chilme (9 May 2011)

For your EXPRES test the protocols indicate that some will be holding the feet for the test.  If no one is available (or not able) to hold the feet, a low bar to anchor the feet is acceptable.

More info on the CF EXPRES test: http://canadianmilitaryandefence.blogspot.com/2011/03/canadian-forces-expres-test.html


Check all the Protocols here: http://canadianmilitaryandefence.blogspot.com/2010/09/canadian-forces-expres-operations.html


----------

